# NOS 28 hole Bendix Overdrive Blueband Hub.



## 60sstuff (Nov 19, 2021)

NOS in the box 28 hole hub with sealed hardware.
The brake arm “strap” in the plastic bag is the early long version that was replaced later with a shortened strap for safety reasons.

Also the “clip to the spokes“ Bendix advertisement in the three different colors.


----------



## vince72 (Nov 19, 2021)

Cool find!


----------



## nick tures (Nov 20, 2021)

wow very cool, never seen a nos one !!


----------



## B607 (Nov 29, 2021)

I'll bet the grease in that thing is crusty.  Even though never used, the grease will break down over time.  I'd tear it down and regrease it before I used it.  First one I've seen still in the box.  Amazing find.


----------



## ODDER (Nov 29, 2021)

I’ve got 3 nos blue band hubs but no boxes for any of them. That’s very cool. Good score man.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 1, 2021)

The 2 Speed Overdrive Blue band hub is my favorite for the early Stingrays.

The action works perfect, as does the performance.

Two on ‘65 Stingrays and an excellent spare with complete front caliper along with the above NOS example.


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2021)

The only Stingrays I really ride, 65 & 67!


----------

